# HELP WITH THIS PROBLEM!?!?!?!?!?



## WS6Extreme (Jan 30, 2005)

Hey everyone, 

I hope you can help me. A very good friend of mine owns a 1998 Altima SE and when she drives down the interestate after about 50 miles or so she starts to hear this chirping which is intermitenet and then becomes a constant howl as she drives.

I know that it is speed governed (faster she goes the faster the chirp and then the howl)

She just had all the brakes replaced, and checked

It is coming from the front right corner.. 

I think that it might be a drive axle, but i dont know much or enough about these cars to tell.. What do you guys think it could be??

Thanks ahead of time for the help!! :thumbup:


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

wheel bearings, something stuck in the brakes, sticking caliper (nobody said the palce that did the brake job did it correctly! ), loose sheet metal or plastic trim on that side, bad strut... could be one of a million things..


----------

